# 33g Planted Setup



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I had another thread going in General Freshwater, but it stretched out ridiculously long, so I figured I'd just post pics up for people to enjoy rather than pick their brains all day. I'll run through the specs once and then post pics, enjoy!

*Tank*: Freshwater Planted
*Size*: 33g Long
*Filter*: AquaClear 70
*Heater*: Penn-Plax Therma Flo (Heats up to 35g)
*Substrate*: Black Gravel
*Background*: None
*Decor*: 
- Tree Branch
- Gathered Stones

*Plants*: 
- Ludwigia Broadleaf
- Anubias
- Java Fern
- Micro Swords
- Tiny bit of Java Moss 
- An unidentified plant (hopefully can someone help me on that one)

*Fish*: 
-12 Harlequin Rasbora
- 8 Serpae Tetra
- 3 Congo Tetra
- 6 Oto Cats
- 1 Dwarf Neon Gourami

*Ferts*: 
- Seachem: Flourish
- Tetra Plant: Flora Pride (last resort if I run down on Flourish)

Full tank shot:









Anubias and the new leaf:









This is the unidentified plant I mentioned above, anyone have any idea what it is?









Oto Cats loafing:









Pruned a bunch of Ludwigia Broadleaf branches last week and they all started sprouting:









Ditto:









Most of my Micro Swords wilted, but a few sprouted, very curious to see how this goes:









Broadleaf tops turn red apparently, looks beautiful:









Hard to get a good shot of the Gourami, I'll try harder:









Blurry shot of the Serpaes:


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

That's a great looking tank. I love your stocking of plants and fish too. I'm going to be doing something similar soon. Once I rehome my goldfish I'll be putting my tropicals in my 55 gallon and I have similar stocking as you. I'm going to add a bit more after the 55g is running correctly. 

How long have you had your tank planted like that? Do you find it easy to keep those plants?

Do you have any special lights for any of those plants or are those all doing well in a low or non special light setup?

Thanks and very nice job!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Boo black hair algae on the anubius! I have that in my 56 gallon planted. Good luck getting rid of it! I have been fighting it for months now.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you wipe down the plant leaves with hydrogen peroxide it will kill the black hair algae.


----------

